# Spiderman Lizard



## Mrs I (Sep 22, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-22-2009
*Source:* Nine MSN News

Anyone else seen this ??

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## fritzi2009 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just looked.. that's incredible.. can that possible be real


----------



## herptrader (Sep 22, 2009)

Certainly a very pretty lizard.

To me it is a bit of a concern that "animals can be sourced" to fill a sudden jump in demand in the UK market. Where are they getting these animals to supply the pet trade... I will be they are not captive bred.... and alas I suspect most will not survive their first year in captivity.


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 22, 2009)

not to mention that they cannot possibly be so brightly coloured for the entirety of their lives....


----------



## JasonL (Sep 22, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agama_agama


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 22, 2009)

bears a striking resembelense to a jacky dragon... only different colours of course


----------



## Retic (Sep 22, 2009)

They are both Agamids. 



reptilefan95 said:


> bears a striking resembelense to a jacky dragon... only different colours of course


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 22, 2009)

i know that  but i mean the long slender head and body shape


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 22, 2009)

i saw this earlier,the pic of the first one i cool but the rest dont resemble spiderman colors


----------



## BenReyn (Sep 22, 2009)

That's crazy!
I hope there aren't any wild caught specimens imported to the UK... 
However, me thinks this would is far from Utopian.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 22, 2009)

spectacular looking lizard that's for sure !

cheers HK.


----------

